# Oriole Beach Pier/Dock report



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

Got to the pier around sunset Friday night,and after 7 catfish, I hooked up a nice Red (5lbs +) and then more cats...Well worth it...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report... i'd recommend wading in that general area with a topwater plug, or a DOA shrimp...

i've caughtalot ofreds and trout within walking distance of that ramp, in fact, that's where i park to start wading.... there's too much boat traffic off that dock to hold a good amount of fish... wade around.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job on that red!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent, I love it when fishing pays off.:hungry


----------

